# A few cigar pens



## QuakerBoy (Nov 17, 2016)

Maple Burl,cross cut Shedua and Cocobolo. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2016)

Pretty woods - nice job!  Never heard of shedua, but it is beautiful!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 19, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Pretty woods - nice job!  Never heard of shedua, but it is beautiful!



Thanks dawg.  Shedua is frommwestern Africa.   Its a beautiful wood


----------

